

Towards a new test of general relativity? - hhm
http://www.esa.int/SPECIALS/GSP/SEM0L6OVGJE_0.html

======
mhartl
_the measured field is a surprising one hundred million trillion times larger
than Einstein’s General Relativity predicts_

That's a factor of 10^20. Such a huge discrepancy with GR beggars belief, so
I'd bet there's something else (and probably more banal) going on. On the
other hand, if their measurements and interpretation are right, this smells
like a Prize.

------
dcminter
I believe this is the home page of one of the researchers:
<http://www.ilsb.tuwien.ac.at/~tajmar/>

Link to a pertinent paper: <http://www.arxiv.org/abs/gr-qc/0603033v1>

------
tocomment
Is this legit? could we use it to make a warp drive?

~~~
hugh
Maybe. No.

~~~
tocomment
Why not a warp drive?

------
DanielBMarkham
Interesting that this involves a rotating superconductor. There have been a
lot of predictions from various theoretical camps that quickly-rotating
superconductors would have measurably-strange effects. Most of these camps
have been on the fringes. I wonder if the measured deviance marries up with
any of the predictions.

------
geuis
assuming the detected effect is real, which might be proven with subsequent
experiments, could someone broadly detail what possible applications could
result?

------
Allocator2008
Interesting. It is a little unclear to me from this article the nature of the
discrepancy between the predicted strength of the gravitomagnetic field from
general relativity and what the researchers claim to be observing. Whence the
increase in strength in the gravitomagnetic field from predictions? Is it an
effect from quantum theory? Maybe the article just doesn't go into detail
enough, but seems to me either there needs to be a satisfactory explanation
for this discrepancy, or, what they are observing is not the gravitomagnetic
field.

